# X3 Towbar Recommendations



## stealth1971 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hi,
Does anyone have any recommendations for tow bar installation in Melbourne (Australia)?
Need to have one with a 2" hitch hole(?) to fit bike carrier.
Tried dealer pricing however they quoted $3,000 (factory fitted version was a European version...).
Cheers...


----------



## leejim (May 26, 2013)

Hi , not in Aus but in NZ. I had one fitted to tow my 23ft Caravan , cost $700. Only had a 1" hole but i'm sure it could be enlarged. Have a brandnew X4 M40i now and the tow bar was $3k. Told the dealer to put it in free or i'd go else where !


----------

